# Favorite Pride Fights!



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I just watched Pride Shockwave 2004 and wanted to talk about Pride! Now there is a "I miss Pride" thread http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-discussion/70371-official-i-miss-pride.html but I want to talk about the fights rather then how much I miss the organization. We all have are favorite fights and I would like to know what yours are!

Now me, My favorites are the ones where the underdog wins! Which is why my favorites are...

1. Anderson Silva vs. Ryo Chonan
2. Marcus Aurelio vs. Takanori Gomi
3. Nino Schembri vs. Kazushi Sakuraba 1


So with that said, what is your favorite PrideFC fight?


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

I like this thread. 


Nog vs Barnett 1 and 2
Fedor vs Cro Cop
Aleks vs Cro Cop
Aleks vs Thompson (lol)
Aleks vs Barnett
Overeem vs Werdum
Wandy vs Saku (all)
Wandy vs Cro Cop 1 and 2
Fedor vs Nog (both)
Shogun vs Rampage 
Shogun vs Arona
Shogun vs Little Nog!
Wandy vs Kaz Nak
Wandy vs Hendo 2
Hendo vs Chonan
Hendo vs Gono
Gomi vs Kawajiri
Gomi vs Ishida
Gomi vs Sakurai
Shogun vs Overeem 1 and 2
Wandy vs Rampage 1 and 2 


And basically any Fedor, Wandy, Shogun, Aleks, Nogs, Saku, etc fights.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

AceFranklin88 said:


> I like this thread.
> 
> 
> Nog vs Barnett 1 and 2
> ...


This about sums it up....... Rampage vs Wandy 2 was one of the fights that made me a hardcore MMA fan. Before watching that fight I was a know-nothing MMA noob. Watching PRIDE changed that.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

One that isn't one of the obvious, Don Frye vs Yoshihiro Takayama for pure entertainment purposes.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Shogun/Lil Nog
Fedor/Randleman
Fedor/CC
Fedor/Fujita
Don Frye/Takayama
Wandy/Rampage 1 and 2
Gomi/Pulver
Gomi/Nick Diaz
Big Nog/CC
Big Nog/Sapp


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> This about sums it up....... Rampage vs Wandy 2 was one of the fights that made me a hardcore MMA fan. Before watching that fight I was a know-nothing MMA noob. Watching PRIDE changed that.


im sorry but but listing loads of epic fights is not listing your fav fight...... i love all fights with shogun in but my Fav fight means 1 or 2 !! god! 

My fav fight has to be WAND vs RAMPAGE 2 xD

Great ending to the fight to shut up rampage from the 1st fight


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

So many epic fights, this is a real tough one. I'd have to go for either Wandy v Rampage 2 or Diaz v Gomi.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Toroian said:


> im sorry but but listing loads of epic fights is not listing your fav fight...... i love all fights with shogun in but my Fav fight means 1 or 2 !! god!
> 
> My fav fight has to be WAND vs RAMPAGE 2 xD
> 
> Great ending to the fight to shut up rampage from the 1st fight


Who the **** are you to tell me that those can't all be favorites and then neg me? Shut the hell up little girl. God! Seriously are you Napoleon Dynamite or something? God!


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

Sakuraba vs Royce Gracie
Wandy vs Rampage 2
Wandy vs Sakuraba 2
Wandy vs Crocop 1
Rampage vs Arona
Rampage vs Liddell
Liddell vs Overeem
Don Frye vs Shamrock
Shogun vs Rampage
CroCop Vs Aleksander Emelianenko
Silva vs Newton
Fedor vs Randleman

just a few off the top of my head..dear god I miss pride so much

Edit: Cant leave out Gomi VS Diaz !!!


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Top 5 favs:
1. Fedor Vs Cro Cop
2. Diaz Vs Gomi
3. Aleks Vs Barnett
4. Fedor vs Big Nog 1
5. Frye Vs Takayama


----------



## Greg (UK) (Apr 23, 2007)

Great list of fights from everyone. 

Carlos Newton vs Sakuraba deserves mention.

I also like Mark Hunt vs Tsuyoshi Kohsaka, real gutsy performance from TK in his last fight, great way to bow out.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

diaz v.s. gomi was an awesome fight!


----------



## Wrestler95 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wanderlei silva vs. rampage jackson:bye02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, my favorite Pride fights are the one's that are actually competitive (Though, Chonan vs Silva was ******* competitive).

Gomi vs Pulver (Best LW stand-up battle EVER....MMA wise).
Nogueira vs Barnett 1.
Silva vs Rampage 2.
Sakuraba vs Newton.
Sergei vs Nog.

There are more.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'll try to mention some favorites of mine that have not been mentioned yet, because most have.

Randleman vs CC 1. I won my first MMA bet that night. 

CC vs Aleks.

Rampage vs Arona. My fave fight ending of all times.

And although it's been already added, I gotta mention Fedor vs Randleman.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Greg (UK) said:


> Great list of fights from everyone.
> 
> Carlos Newton vs Sakuraba deserves mention.
> 
> I also like Mark Hunt vs Tsuyoshi Kohsaka, real gutsy performance from TK in his last fight, great way to bow out.


It was pretty much blasphemy that Saku/Newton didn't get mentioned on the first page. At least you manged to get in there with it. Good call on Hunt/TK too. That was fun.



Damone said:


> Well, my favorite Pride fights are the one's that are actually competitive (Though, Chonan vs Silva was ******* competitive).
> 
> Gomi vs Pulver (Best LW stand-up battle EVER....MMA wise).
> Nogueira vs Barnett 1.
> ...


I can always count on Damone to mention pure quality scraps.

I'll add:

Saku vs White and Braga, which are both underrated as hell.
Newton/Pele (my personal favorite)
Newton/Renzo, which is really under-appreciated as well.
Nog/Herring 1, which set the bar for every great HW battle to follow it.
Ninja/Sperry was nice and gets no love.
Buscape/Azeredo

I'm getting carried away, so that's it. Though there are so many more, and I only really covered a portion of my grappling favorites which weren't already mentioned.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Shamrock v Frye is also a personal favorite.


----------



## Greg (UK) (Apr 23, 2007)

"Newton/Pele (my personal favorite")

That was a great fight, that knee that Newton eats is savage, good example of his great chin. Though it couldn't save him in the Anderson Silva fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm a classics guys, so either Rampage v Silva 1 or 2 and Shogun v Rampage.


----------

